# IDEAL PEDIGREE TEMPLATE - you will not find better



## condor (Dec 4, 2015)

​


----------



## RichFox (Feb 1, 2016)

Looks really nice


----------



## GrizzleMan (Jan 17, 2013)

You could hang that on your wall


----------

